
Show HN: Generate README files - kefranabg
https://github.com/kefranabg/readme-md-generator
======
majewsky
> This README was generated with <3 by readme-md-generator

No, it wasn't. This is the antithesis of love. This is what "lovingly" hand-
crafted READMEs look like:

[https://github.com/sapcc/castellum](https://github.com/sapcc/castellum)
[https://github.com/sapcc/swift-http-import](https://github.com/sapcc/swift-
http-import)

None of that templated "please star if you like this" bullshit (your project's
README is NOT the place to be explaining GitHub's UI), but all of the
information that people actually need to use the program.

I just can't stand this phony corporate bullshiting about how "we at
$ANONYMOUS_CORPORATION are your friends and want to help you succeed" that's
just a plain lie everytime. It seems to be an American thing. When I interact
with American managers, they're all about "being passionate about X" or
whatever. The German managers are much more focused on the actual tasks, i.e.
boring in all the good ways.

~~~
grepgeek
The swift-http-import README is great. Can you describe what do you see
especially nice in the castellum README? Honest question because it looks like
a regular README (which is not to say that a regular README can't be great)
but I just want to know what you find good in the castellum README.

------
dfc
The readme.md for the project is not beautiful. Maybe it's beautiful for html
that GitHub generates from markdown, but it's a terrible readme when viewd in
a text editor.

[https://raw.githubusercontent.com/kefranabg/readme-md-
genera...](https://raw.githubusercontent.com/kefranabg/readme-md-
generator/master/README.md)

